
Cognitive Artifacts: Complementary and Competitive [audio] - AlchemistCamp
http://alchemist.camp/metacast/cognitive-artifacts
======
Frost1x
Listened to this a week or so ago on Making Sense. David Krakauer from the
Santa Fe Institute expands quite a bit on this idea in his
interview/discussion with Sam Harris. It's a fantastic discussion if you find
this dialog interesting (and the article links to the reference at the
bottom).

~~~
AlchemistCamp
Thanks! I'm trying to surface interesting ideas from long-form content. In
your case, it wasn't as much of a service since you'd already found it, but
I'm hoping find and listen to Dr. Krakauer's interview.

I've got a few more topics from other podcasts and books queued up, several
from Gabriel Weinberg's new book.

